# EverSD  – How to Run More Games from Stock UI



## esmith13 (Jul 6, 2021)

*Hello Evercade+EverSD users! *

If you’re anything like me, you absolutely LOVE your Evercade and what it stands for, but you also want to run your own roms to fill out your library while you wait for your favorites to come on future carts you can buy to support the awesome developers who made them. Unfortunately, while the EverSD allows that to happen, it does so using vanilla Retroarch as the front end. IMHO this takes away from the experience a bit as the clean and simple stock UI of the Evercade is part of its pickup and play charm. Even as someone fairly well versed in using Retroarch as a frontend and configuring its vast number of options, I find myself preferring a basic interface like the stock UI offers.

With that idea in mind, I present to you my custom changes to the EverSD software, which allows you to launch supported systems & rom types directly from the stock UI while still using the updated version of Retroarch that is optionally provided as part of the EverSD downloads.


Here is a 2min video showing some of the systems not supported by the Stock UI normally, working in the Stock UI after applying my changes: Linky

EDIT (2021.08.16)
Here is a 5min video showing off most of the rom extensions supported by my work launching from the Stock UI: Linky


*Prerequisites:*


You need to have an EverSD so you can load roms from an SD card (duh!)
Your Evercade needs to be either on firmware 1.2.0 or 1.3.1 (current as of this post)
You need to have followed this thread to get Retroarch setup and running on your SD card which includes downloading Retroarch itself from the Gdrive mirror in the thread or the EverSD website.


*How To Make the Magic Happen:*

Consider using a different SD card to test with if you already have built a large library of games on your EverSD. While everything here works great for me, you are not me – and while that’s great for you, it may not be for your SD card since I’m not a skilled code writer AT ALL. You won’t break anything trying my work but you might screw up the contents of your SD card enough to frustrate you into reformatting it and having to redo all of your own hard work setting it up again.

If you haven’t already, download the libretro “armv7-neon-hf” cores from here and extract the zips on to your SD card in the /retroarch/cores/ folder (must be unzipped so the contents are all ‘.so’ files!)
Delete or rename your existing /game/ folder on your SD card so you can use the one I provide. Nothing in your current /game/ folder will work as-is with my setup.
Delete or rename the existing ‘launch.sh’ file on the root of your SD card.
If you have a folder on the root of your SD card called ‘roms’ that you created previously, you’ll need to delete or rename that as well.
Download my ‘Starter Pack (v1.0b).7z’ and extract it to the root of your SD card. This will add the following folders: ‘game’, ‘roms’ & ‘tools’. It will also add ‘launch.sh’ and “Cores and Extensions.txt’ on the root of your SD card.
Take a second to look at the ‘Cores and Extensions.txt’ or the second post in this thread to see a listing of the libretro cores used to play games from the stock UI and the supported extensions the rom files must have. Unless the rom is for FBNeo (arcade/neogeo) they must not be archived (ie: no .zip or .7z) and should have one of the extensions listed in the document for the given core that will be used. Required bios files for each core should be placed in the /retroarch/system/ folder.
Place your rom files in the /roms/ folder on your SD card. I have not tested the limit (if any) that the stock UI can handle or if any slowdown occurs above a certain number of games. If you plan to store vast quantities of roms on your SD card then perhaps you’re better off with the vanilla Retroarch front end and its integrated playlist feature. You could always just populate the stock UI with your favorite games you play the most and use Retroarch’s UI for the bulk of your collection. *PLEASE NOTE:* ROM file extensions MUST be lowercase. Also, your rom files must NOT have a period '.' anywhere in the filename. The only period should separating the filename from the extension of the rom. Having extra periods in the rom file will break the logic used to make this method work. (Sorry about that)

Now that you have your roms in the right place, we need to create pointer files to them in the /game/ folder. The purpose of this is to fool the stock UI into thinking that all your roms are supported so they will be displayed as well as tell the launch.sh file where they actually are and what libretro core they should load with. The following steps will work only on a windows PC since it uses my provided batch file to create the pointer files. If you’re not using windows, you can create the files by hand, wait for me to figure out how to write a bash script for linux/macOS, or write your own.

First open up two separate file explorer windows on your computer – one showing the contents of your SD card /roms/ folder, and the other showing the contents of your SD card /tools/ folder.
Select all the CARTRIDGE rom files you want to display in the stock UI – DO NOT select any CD format games like .cue/.iso/.img/.chd/.m3u (an exception being .pbp files, which you can select now). At the moment I don’t have a batch file to handle these CD formats automatically – you’ll see why they’re special soon.
Drag & drop the selection of cart roms (and .pbp files) on to the script in the /tools/ folder called ‘Make_Rom_Pointers’. The files will be created and placed in /game/ automatically.

Artwork files go in the /game/ folder as always. You can use the EverSD artwork tool or some quick and dirty windows batch files I provide to convert existing box/screenshot/wheel art from a scraper to the necessary size and naming convention. If you decide to use my scripts, see the artwork section of the second post for detailed info about them.



*Setting up CD games:*

If you have not already copied your CD games over to your SD card /roms/ folder, do so now.
*PLEASE NOTE:* ROM file extensions MUST be lowercase. Also, your rom files must NOT have a period '.' anywhere in the filename. The only period should separating the filename from the extension of the rom. Having extra periods in the rom file will break the logic used to make this method work. (Sorry about that) If you rename a CD image file that has a matching .cue file, make sure to open the .cue file in a text editor and rename the image there as well!!

*For each CD game, we need to create a pointer file in the /games/ folder on the SD card.* To do this with a CD game that has multiple files for a single game, we first need to determine which one file the game will be opened with. For single disc games, this will always be the .cue file if it exists. If it doesn’t then it would likely be a .chd, .img, .iso, or possibly even a .ccd or .sub if it’s a playstation game that requires special data to work correctly. For single file, single disc games we clearly already know which file the game opens with, right? 

Copy or make note of the FULL FILE NAME of the file the game should open with, including its extension (ie: game.iso). In the /game/ folder, create a new blank file and change its ENTIRE NAME AND EXTENSION to ‘game.iso.??.sub’ where ‘??’ is replaced with either ‘tg’, ‘md’, or ‘ps’ if it’s a TG16/PCE CD, Sega/Mega CD, or PSX game respectively. EXAMPLE: [Rom]: Super Air Zonk.chd   [Pointer]: Super Air Zonk.chd.tg.sub

*If your CD game is a multi-disc Playstation game*, you can either use a single .pbp file (which would have been handled the same as a cart rom earlier in this guide) or create a .m3u playlist and use this as your launch file. Your pointer for ‘game_name.m3u’ would simply be ‘game_name.m3u.ps.sub’

*If your CD game is a multi-disc Sega CD/Mega CD game*, you unfortunately (for now) need to treat each disc as a separate game due to lack of .m3u support in the libretro core available for this system. (If you know how to build libretro cores from source for armv7-neon-hf – please contact me). Follow the single disc game steps above.
*EDIT (2021.09.30)  *If you download the newer build of Genesis Plus GX from the attached files below and use that instead of the older one provided on Libretro's buildbot server, you will have full CHD and m3u support!! Just grab 'gen+gx_chd_compatible.7z' below and extract it to your SD card's '/retroarch/cores/' folder! If you create a .m3u playlist for a multi-disc game, your pointer file for ‘game_name.m3u’ would simply be ‘game_name.m3u.md.sub’



*Custom Retroarch Configuration File:

Optionally*, you can download my customized Retroarch configuration attached  ‘Custom Retroarch.7z’ to get a few quality of life features setup for you if you’re a Retroarch novice or just lazy (no judgement here). This extra download is not required at all for getting games running in Retroarch from the stock UI, but they definitely go along with the idea of “Pickup and Play” convenience. Mostly is configures the Evercade’s inputs to the most rational layout I could think of, setup the most needed hotkeys as well as tweak some core performance settings and relocate game saves and states to the root of the SD card in the /saves/ and /states/ folders respectively for easy access when backing up and/or jumping from device to device with your game saves. Just make sure to backup or rename your existing SD card /retroarch/config/retroarch.cfg file before extracting my download to your SD card if you made any previous changes on your own that you don’t want to delete forever so you can switch back later.


* You're all done!  *



Well, this was a VERY long post. Much longer than I thought it would be. I suck at writing out directions so I hope they came out understandable. With any luck I will be able to reserve post#2 to put detailed info about libretro cores used, file extensions needed, and retroarch hotkeys for those that also use my retroarch.cfg

*If you need any help with my work, reply to this thread or message me here on GBATemp and I'll do my best to help out.*

If you have any suggestions for additions or changes please let me know as well.

PLEASE don’t ask for support to be added for new rom types or systems unless they already work in the vanilla Retroarch UI. Nothing I’ve done here changes what retroarch can do on the Evercade in any way. I’ve just tried to make most of the rom types accessible from the Evercade’s stock user interface.



*CHANGELOG*

*'gen+gx_chd_compatible.7z' - *Newer/custom build of Genesis Plus GX core that allows for use of the .CHD format as well as support for .m3u playlists for multi-disc games. Add it to you SD card's '/retroarch/cores/' folder, making sure to overwrite the older Libretro official version if present.
*Tools Pack (Update 1) *- Delete existing /tools/ folder first and then extract this one to the root of your SD Card. Rewrote & renamed the artwork scripts. Now comes with 4 flavors included. Stretched & Scaled direct to SD /game/ folder as well as Stretched & Scaled to a /converted/ folder at source location for use on your PC without your EverSD Card inserted in your PC.
*Starter Pack (v1.1b)* - Added support for PrBOOM. WAD files are treated as rom files and as such go into SD card /roms/ folder. Pointer files can be made with included batch file.
*Starter Pack (v1.0b)* - Initial release.


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 6, 2021)

*Artwork Scripts Info: *Current version is: Tools Pack (Update 1)*

There are scripts for each Evercade artwork type: Banner, Box & Screenshot (plus a 4th special one - Spine_Banner, made for use with "Box2D Side" which needs rotating 90*° *counter-clockwise)
There are 4 flavors of the artwork scripts, named as follows:

PC__{art-type}__Scale
PC__{art-type}__Stretch
SD__{art-type}__Scale
SD__{art-type}__Stretch
Keeping the /tools/ folder open in one window, open another with either the box, screenshot or wheel images you want to process with my batch files. These files, in typical scraper fashion, must already be named identically to your roms in the SD card /roms/ folder. Select all the images you need (from one of the three types) and drag & drop them to the appropriate batch file. *The batch files are non-destructive.* They will make copies of your source art to the SD card in the /game/ folder (if you use 'SD' scripts) or will create a new /converted/ folder next to your source art (if you use the 'PC' scripts), then resize & rename them as needed. *Please note that you do not need to use all three art types to make your game appear on the menu.* In fact, games will be listed even with no art available, but you will have no idea what game each entry is unless you provide at least one piece of art to display. Feel free to experiment with different art in different positions of the stock UI.

*NOTE:* It is safe to delete any individual scripts you don't plan to use. You can also now keep a copy of the /tools/ folder on your PC and use the appropriate scripts to build your artwork separate from your evercade, directly on your hard drive - for speed, archival purposes, or fear that you'll override something important on your SD card. Whatever way you prefer to do it - now you can.

The below samples illustrate how stretched vs scaled looks on the Evercade (green borders are to show overall dimensions):


Spoiler: Stretched Images - Click to view





















Spoiler: Scaled Images - Click to view


















Using an art source such as screenscraper.fr (via the SkraperUI application) any my scripts, you can experiment with various art styles to suit your individual tastes. This example uses "Box2D Spine" as a banner, a "3D Box" Boxart, and the CD Label (know as a "Support" image in SkraperUI) as the screenshot:


Spoiler: Show it to me!!












*Retroarch Hotkey Configuration:* (only applies if you used my optional custom retroarch config)

*Retroarch Menu: *                L + R + Select + Start
*Quit Game (press twice):*   Menu + Start
*Show/Hide FPS Display: *   Menu + Select
*Save State: *                         Menu + R
*Load State: *                        Menu + L
*Increase State Slot #:   *      Menu + Up
*Decrease State Slot#:*        Menu + Down
*Eject CD (.m3u playlists):*   Menu + Y
*Next Disc (.m3u):  *              Menu + B
*Previous Desc (.m3u):*        Menu + X


*Supported Cores & Extensions:* (info also included in the Starter Pack download)
**NOTE:* In Starter Pack 1.1b and older, 'Cores and Extensions.txt' mistakenly lists the SNES core as 'snes9x2010_libretro.so' when in fact by default 'snes9x_libretro.so' is used/needed. This typo will be corrected in the next version of the starter pack. The list presented here is correct. May this also serve as a reminder that you can edit 'launch.sh' to define whichever core you personally prefer for each supported system.



Spoiler: Click to see the list



*ARCADE GAMES
core:* fbneo_libretro
*extensions:* zip
*bios: *neogeo.zip (only needed for neogeo games)

*NINTENDO NES/FAMICOM/FAMICOM DISK SYSTEM
core:* fceumm_libretro
*extensions: *fds nes
*bios:* disksys.rom (only needed for fds games)

*SUPER NINTENDO/SUPER FAMICOM
core: *snes9x_libretro
*extensions: *sfc smc

*GAME BOY/GAME BOY COLOR/GAME BOY ADVANCE
core: *mgba_libretro
*extensions:* gb gbc gba
*bios:* gba_bios.bin (only needed for gba games)

*SEGA 32X
core: *picodrive_libretro
*extensions:* 32x

*SEGA MEGA DRIVE/MEGA CD/MASTER SYSTEM/GAME GEAR/SG-1000
core:* genesis_plus_gx_libretro
*extensions:* md smd gen bin cue iso sms gg sg chd m3u **if you download new version of core in 1st post*
*bios:* bios_CD_E.bin, bios_CD_U.bin, bios_CD_J.bin (only needed for CD games)

*NEC PC ENGINE/PC ENGINE CD & TURBOGRAFX-16/TURBOGRAFX-16 CD
core:* mednafen_pce_fast_libretro
*extensions:* pce cue ccd iso img chd
*bios:* syscard3.pce (only needed for CD games)

*SONY PLAYSTATION
core:* pcsx_rearmed_libretro
*extensions:* cue iso img pbp ccd sub chd m3u
*bios:* scph5500.bin, scph5501.bin, scph5502.bin

*BANDAI WONDERSWAN/WONDERSWAN COLOR
core:* mednafen_wswan_libretro
*extensions:* ws wsc

*NEOGEO POCKET/NEOGEO POCKET COLOR
core:* mednafen_ngp_libretro
*extensions: *ngp ngc ngpc

*ATARI 2600
core:* stella2014_libretro
*extensions: *a26

*ATARI 7800
core:* prosystem_libretro
*extensions: *a78

*ATARI LYNX
core:* handy_libretro
*extensions:* lnx

*PRBOOM/DOOM  *added in v1.1b
core:* prboom_libretro
*extensions:* wad
*bios:* prboom.wad  (included in Starter Pack)


----------



## XDel (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you VERY VERY MUCH!!!!

On a side note, is PrBOOM / DOOM doable?


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 7, 2021)

XDel said:


> Thank you VERY VERY MUCH!!!!
> 
> On a side note, is PrBOOM / DOOM doable?


I've not really messed with PrBOOM/DOOM via Retroarch... Do you launch it by choosing a .wad file to play or does it "just run" without doing the equivalent of picking a ROM/content to open first?


EDIT: Added PrBOOM support in v1.1b. Download is in first post.

*PLEASE TEST AND REPORT BACK. I AM NOT EXPERIENCED IN PRBOOM USAGE.*


----------



## XDel (Jul 7, 2021)

Hell yes, thank you!!!!

What did you have to alter to make this work from the menu? I tried tinkering last night but failed. 

Anyhow it launches as it should and I am going to try some MODs on it later this evening. All that I needed to correct from the default setup was to assign the (strafe button) to (next weapon) since the trigger buttons already strafe them selves and for the fact that there was no next weapon select button assigned by default. That aside, I adjusted the Gamma a notch in the options and all seems well!!!!

I want to have your baby!!!


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 7, 2021)

XDel said:


> Hell yes, thank you!!!!
> What did you have to alter to make this work from the menu? I tried tinkering last night but failed...



so, let's take an imaginary scenario with the following information:
*Retroarch Core:*  spinich_boy_libretro.so
*Rom Extension:*  sb
*Sample Game Rom: *Super Plumber Land.sb

Uncompressed rom files go in SD Card /roms/ folder
Pointer file to rom goes in SD Card /game/ folder  (in this case, the name would be:  *Super Plumber Land.sb.sub*)
Art files should be self explanatory by now...

In your launch.sh file, you need to an entry to identify the new extension under the *case $EXTENSION in* statement as follows:

*wad.sub | WAD.sub)*   # This line lists the possible complete extension(s) of the pointer, is CASE SENSITIVE, and MUST end with ')'. I added upper and lower cases for wads since they are commonly found both ways
*    GAME_LIB=prboom_libretro.so*   # This is the full name of the libretro core to launch the game with. Must be in SD Card /retroarch/cores/ folder
*    RUNRA=2*   # Variable to tell script how to launch different types of pointer files. Currently 0 & 2 are identical (future use), 3 is for CD games (handles the ?? to identify console), and 1 is only for Retroarch vanilla
*    ;;  * # Closes this entry in the 'case' statement

Please keep in touch with anything you add yourself so it can be merged into the work as a whole for everyone to share.



XDel said:


> ...I want to have your baby!!!


Um, thanks?


----------



## XDel (Jul 8, 2021)

Featuring DOOM 4 Vanilla and DOOM 64 for DOOM 2 (MERGED)

https://www.doomworld.com/forum/topic/108725-doom-4-vanilla-v32/

https://www.moddb.com/mods/doom-64-for-doom-ii


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 9, 2021)

*NEW UPDATE!! SEE THE 1ST & 2ND POST!!*

Tools Pack (Update 1) is available to download at the bottom of the 1st post with newly rewritten artwork scripts. *(DELETE OLD /tools/ FOLDER FIRST!)*
Artwork Script examples and information are now available at the top of the 2nd post.


----------



## XDel (Jul 24, 2021)

Do you get graphical corruption with Metroid Fusion and Zero? I tried the other GBA emulators but they experience some slow down.

(EDIT: It was a mere case of a bad bios file) FIXED


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 25, 2021)

XDel said:


> Do you get graphical corruption with Metroid Fusion and Zero? I tried the other GBA emulators but they experience some slow down.
> 
> (EDIT: It was a mere case of a bad bios file) FIXED


Glad u got it working. :-)


----------



## mister j-y (Jul 29, 2021)

This may sound ultra stoopid, do I need to run the Everpatch on 1.2.0? Should I just upgrade?


----------



## esmith13 (Jul 29, 2021)

mister j-y said:


> This may sound ultra stoopid, do I need to run the Everpatch on 1.2.0? Should I just upgrade?


EverPatcher is only needed if you want to upgrade to FW 1.3.1, which I recommend for the controller tweaks (relevant for retail carts) and max brightness setting that was added.

How I understand it is FW 1.3.x blocked flash carts and EverPatcher unblocks them. If you stay on FW 1.2.0 it isn't needed.


----------



## mister j-y (Jul 29, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> EverPatcher is only needed if you want to upgrade to FW 1.3.1, which I recommend for the controller tweaks (relevant for retail carts) and max brightness setting that was added.
> 
> How I understand it is FW 1.3.x blocked flash carts and EverPatcher unblocks them. If you stay on FW 1.2.0 it isn't needed.



Ah thanks man that's cool


----------



## vonfnas (Aug 15, 2021)

@esmith13  not sure if you have ever heard of anyone having this problem, but here it is.
I have been following your guide, and for some reason, SNES games won't start from the main menu. Everything else does start (GBA, NES, MD, NGP and so on), but SNES is a no go.
I can make SNES games run if I go through RetroArch, so it's not a core problem. At first I was wondering if the filetype was the problem, but SFC or SMC give me the same result.

Any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 15, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> @esmith13  not sure if you have ever heard of anyone having this problem, but here it is.
> I have been following your guide, and for some reason, SNES games won't start from the main menu. Everything else does start (GBA, NES, MD, NGP and so on), but SNES is a no go.
> I can make SNES games run if I go through RetroArch, so it's not a core problem. At first I was wondering if the filetype was the problem, but SFC or SMC give me the same result.
> 
> Any idea what the problem might be?


I have a few SNES games on mine without issue. Assuming you made the correct .sub file for each SNES rom, My next guess is that there is at least one '.' in the rom name that is not part of the double extension (ex:  Dr. Mario.smc.sub needs to have the period after the 'Dr' removed or changed on both the rom and pointer file).

If that isn't the issue, please post a screenshot of both the .sub file in the 'game' folder as well as the rom itself in it's directory.

I'll be with my gear again tomorrow, so if it requires testing on my part it will unfortunately have to  wait about 18hrs from now. Sorry.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2021)

For those who are curious AND too lazy to scroll to the top (I would be)... 

Edited first post to add the following 5min video showing off most of the currently supported ROM formats launching from the Stock UI via my scripts: Linky


----------



## vonfnas (Aug 16, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> I have a few SNES games on mine without issue. Assuming you made the correct .sub file for each SNES rom, My next guess is that there is at least one '.' in the rom name that is not part of the double extension (ex:  Dr. Mario.smc.sub needs to have the period after the 'Dr' removed or changed on both the rom and pointer file).
> 
> If that isn't the issue, please post a screenshot of both the .sub file in the 'game' folder as well as the rom itself in it's directory.
> 
> I'll be with my gear again tomorrow, so if it requires testing on my part it will unfortunately have to  wait about 18hrs from now. Sorry.


No extra periods or anything like that. It's like 8 SNES games, and none of them start from the main menu.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 16, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> No extra periods or anything like that. It's like 8 SNES games, and none of them start from the main menu.


Can you list for me the EXACT names of a couple (or all) non-launching games, including their extension?
Also the pointer files' exact names that go with them as well please?

Copy/Paste or screenshots are fine.


----------



## vonfnas (Aug 17, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Can you list for me the EXACT names of a couple (or all) non-launching games, including their extension?
> Also the pointer files' exact names that go with them as well please?
> 
> Copy/Paste or screenshots are fine.


This is what they look like!

EDIT: All SFC/SMC do not work, the rest work just fine. I can run all SFC/SMC through RetroArch though, it's running them from the main menu that doesn't work.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 17, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> This is what they look like!
> 
> EDIT: All SFC/SMC do not work, the rest work just fine. I can run all SFC/SMC through RetroArch though, it's running them from the main menu that doesn't work.



Are you trying to use *snes9x_libretro.so* or *snes9x2010_libretro.so* as your retroarch core? The script is set to snes9x_libretro.so by default.

If you're trying to use snes9x2010_libretro.so, you will need to edit line #24 in launch.sh:

```
GAME_LIB=snes9x_libretro.so
```

and change it to:

```
GAME_LIB=snes9x2010_libretro.so
```


*EDIT:* This is probably my fault. I see in post #2 here (as well as in the 'Cores and Extensions.txt' included in the starter pack) I mistakenly listed 'snes9x2010_libretro.so' as the default core for SNES. I will be correcting that post now. My apologies if I caused this issue for you with a stupid typo and of course, feel free to just edit 'launch.sh' (line #24) to use 'snes9x2010_libretro.so' if you prefer.


----------



## vonfnas (Aug 17, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> EDIT: This is probably my fault. I see in post #2 here I mistakenly listed snes9x2010_libretro.so as the default core for SNES. I will be correcting that post now. My apologies if I caused this issue for you with a stupid typo.


Ahh! That explains it!
No problem, I'm just happy it works now  Thanks for the help and all your work!


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 17, 2021)

vonfnas said:


> Ahh! That explains it!
> No problem, I'm just happy it works now  Thanks for the help and all your work!



You're welcome, and sorry again for the confusion/screw up...
I guess most everyone just downloaded all the available cores and threw them in there just in case, never noticing the issue... (including me) LOL


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 18, 2021)

Thinking about a couple of bells and whistles that could possible be added to the next Starter Pack...

How about the ability to change the game menu background image on the fly from a couple choices you could set up on the SD card in advance?
-- This would likely be done by choosing dummy entries in the gamelist like launching Retroarch's own GUI on EverSD

Would it be useful if you were able to designate an alternate core to be used for certain roms? 
-- Should it be configured system-by-system (via .sub file extension change) or just have the ability to flip-flop between two entirely different EverSD retroarch core profiles? (which could have different menu background art to signify which profile you're on)


Anyone have any other ideas,features, or default core choices they would like to see implemented in a future release?


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 21, 2021)

i am runnng psx games using pcsx_rearmed_libretro. My problem is the sound is a little bit laggy. Can someone guide me for the best configuration please.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 23, 2021)

Are you using my retroarch config?
If not, first thing to check is if "threaded video" is enabled or not. You want it ended for better performance in most cores on Evercade.

That said, Evercade can't play all PSX games at 100%. Most that do play well are at ~90%-95%. Some are totally unplayable (very low framerate).

List a few games you have trouble with and I can test for you on mine.


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 23, 2021)

I tried Pacman World using retroarch with pcsx rearmed libreto. graphics are fine but sound is a little bit glitchy.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 23, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> I tried Pacman World using retroarch with pcsx rearmed libreto. graphics are fine but sound is a little bit glitchy.


OK, tried the first level of this game. Intro video/animation had a pop or two in the audio but the game itself played with steady audio and FPS was between 59-60.1. 

That said, this particular game makes HEAVY use of CD Audio tracks. My copy of the game started as a proper rip (each track as a separate file) and I compressed it to a .chd file. If your copy wasn't properly ripped - and especially if you're still trying to use it as a bin/cue, multi-bin, or mds/mdf/ccd then you're working without audio compression and it's possible it just can't load the audio data fast enough from SD to keep up. I recommend making it into a PBP or, ideally a CHD if you can.

If you're already using a PBP or CHD, either (1) your config file isn't setup ideally, (2) your PBP/CHD was made from a bad rip, or (3) your SD card is a "fake" and/or has garbage read speeds. If you think it's config file related, you can try mine in the first post of this thread as that setup is working for me with this game and I'm not even using the read caching option that the CHD format allows you to use. It makes it possible to load ahead a bunch of game and audio data into RAM - ignoring the read speed limits and data loading patterns of original hardware. Again, the biggest change in my config over stock EverSD Retroarch is enabling "Threaded Video" so check that out first if you haven't already.


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks will try.


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Aug 25, 2021)

Sorry if i`m asking lot of questions, but I would like to know which operating system of retroarch is used on evercade. I am asking to  see if there are any updates especially of video drivers.


----------



## esmith13 (Aug 25, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> Sorry if i`m asking lot of questions, but I would like to know which operating system of retroarch is used on evercade. I am asking to  see if there are any updates especially of video drivers.


No worries. Asking questions is how we all learn new skills together. (Geez, that sounded cheesier than I thought it would...)

The version of Retroarch used by EverSD is installed on evercade by the EverPatcher. Only the cores, supporting files and assets are on the SD card, so, unless you know how to build a new boot partition for the Evercade you can't update Retroarch yourself. That said, the cores are from the armv7-neon-hf branch so I would assume that Retroarch itself is build from that same branch. Libretro doesn't offer prebuilt binaries for this version since for it to work on a given device it would have to be built in that specific device's environment.
Definitely beyond my skill set to tackle.

What video driver related concerns/issues are you having?


----------



## esmith13 (Sep 30, 2021)

*ATTENTION SEGA CD FANS!*

*You can now play Sega CD games in .CHD format as well as create .m3u playlists for multi-disc games in any of the supported formats!*
To do this you are required to download a custom built version of the Genesis Plus GX core that I have added to the first post in this thread and extract it to your SD card's '/retroarch/cores/' folder - making sure to overwrite the official Libretro buildbot version if you already have it. I have also updated the instructions in the 1st and 2nd post where relevant to reflect the newly supported formats.

Enjoy!


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 2, 2021)

It would be beatiful if we can have an amiga emulator also. I tried to run but it was not running well. Hope maybe someone ith some expierence in coding can run this emulator.


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 2, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> It would be beatiful if we can have an amiga emulator also. I tried to run but it was not running well. Hope maybe someone ith some expierence in coding can run this emulator.


I'll take a look at an updated core. Buildbot cores haven't been updated since 2020.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 8, 2021)

@ esmith13, thanks for the RetroArch configuration , everything works much better now. Can you tell me why the HDMI output doesn't work on RetroArch? What am I doing wrong? regards


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 8, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> @ esmith13, thanks for the RetroArch configuration , everything works much better now. Can you tell me why the HDMI output doesn't work on RetroArch? What am I doing wrong? regards


So there are three things I can say about this: 
(sorry none are very helpful)

1) You are doing nothing wrong. It simply doesn't work right now.
2) it only is broken for the new retroarch added by everpatcher, not the factory libretro cores.
3) based on what I read elsewhere from people that got native indie ports working on evercade, it may have something to do with an odd/incomplete implementation of sdl. It's entirely my guess based on unrelated work from another developer/hacker tho.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 8, 2021)

I understand. So wait for a newer improved version of RetroArch. 

have one more question .. i bought the game vvvvvv. Is there a way to play the game on Evercade? One did it, I don't understand how, natively on the linux? Excuse my english..


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 9, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> I understand. So wait for a newer improved version of RetroArch.
> 
> have one more question .. i bought the game vvvvvv. Is there a way to play the game on Evercade? One did it, I don't understand how, natively on the linux? Excuse my english..



It is native on Linux. I don't know linux well enough to figure out how it was done to be able to replicate it. That said, this is the guy that clued me in on the sdl issue which may be related to the hdmi situation. In his info about getting vvvvvv to work, he mentioned he had to write his own dummy program to intentionally corrupt the onscreen graphics so launching the game would reset the screen and display the game. Without that extra step the game would run and he would hear it playing but the screen would remain black. The game wasn't displaying graphics or wasn't displaying as the front-most application.

I consider this to be related since the evercade gui is actually 2 separate apps, one for the built-in display and a different one for 720p output via hdmi. When you plugin hdmi the evercade does a warm reboot and switches to the 720p gui app, this may cause a similar issue to what this person experienced with vvvvvv not running in the foreground correctly. I actually wonder if his dummy app setup would help retroarch display via hdmi in a similar fashion.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 9, 2021)

uh, that's really complicated .. thanks for the answers. I love the evercade, stay here


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 9, 2021)

When I scan my MAME folder under RetroArch (Import Content), the folder is scanned but not stored in the menu. Others, for example GBA or Lynx, work. What do I have to do? (Of course there are .zip files in the MAME folder)


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 9, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> When I scan my MAME folder under RetroArch (Import Content), the folder is scanned but not stored in the menu. Others, for example GBA or Lynx, work. What do I have to do? (Of course there are .zip files in the MAME folder)


Haven't done mame specifically,  so it's possible it's an issue. I can test myself on Monday and let you know.
Is it possible that your mame roms are meant for a different version of mame than the core you are using? If that were the case, it would be correct for it to find no valid roms and therefore not create a playlist.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi, I copied the folder over from my pi400 with Recalbox. The folder was called "mame". I can start almost everything manually with core mame_2003. The short game names are bad, I never know what I'm going to start. I hoped the sorting would finally show me the full game name .. I know mame can also be cps1, cps2 and so on .. I'm not an expert, but the games are good  Thank you for your help


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 9, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> Hi, I copied the folder over from my pi400 with Recalbox. The folder was called "mame". I can start almost everything manually with core mame_2003. The short game names are bad, I never know what I'm going to start. I hoped the sorting would finally show me the full game name .. I know mame can also be cps1, cps2 and so on .. I'm not an expert, but the games are good  Thank you for your help


I'll run a scan on some mame roms Monday to check if it's a reproducible issue. Aside from that, you could check just a few mame roms with a different sd card.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 9, 2021)

OK thanks


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi, when sorting the c64 and Amiga are not recognized. On the other hand, CPC is recognized. ZXSpectrum and Lynx (40%) are poorly recognized. Just as info, maybe you can fix it Greetings


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 10, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> Hi, when sorting the c64 and Amiga are not recognized. On the other hand, CPC is recognized. ZXSpectrum and Lynx (40%) are poorly recognized. Just as info, maybe you can fix it Greetings


If by sorting you mean the import process in retroarch, that's all controlled by the database files in retroarch and would have the same results in the retroarch gui on any other platform as well.

The only reason I may be able to help with mame is the fact that you can't build a playlist at all, meaning it may be a corrupt file or permissions issue.

In all honesty, the best and fastest way to build playlists for any low power device is on your computer, then use a text editor to find and replace all the rom paths, switching them from the path on your pc to the path on your evercade sd card.

Then you just drop those playlists in the appropriate retroarch folder on your evercade sd card.

Or, if you are 100% sure you have working version roms, you can use a 3rd party tool to build Playlist for you without actually scanning your roms in retroarch. This method could build a playlist of hundreds of roms in seconds but wouldn't verify if they are valid, for the correct system, or rename them to "friendly" names.


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 11, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> Hi, I copied the folder over from my pi400 with Recalbox. The folder was called "mame". I can start almost everything manually with core mame_2003. The short game names are bad, I never know what I'm going to start. I hoped the sorting would finally show me the full game name .. I know mame can also be cps1, cps2 and so on .. I'm not an expert, but the games are good  Thank you for your help


OK, so now that I got to go thru the steps myself, I realize why MAME isn't working for you.

First, you NEED to do a MANUAL SCAN for arcade roms, DO NOT use "scan file" or "scan directory".
In the "Manual Scan" section you need to set AT LEAST the following settings:

Content Directory - set to the path of your MAME rom files
System Name - set to whichever MAME version your romset is from (2010 or older would be best for evercade)
Custom System Name - don't use this
Default Core - Set to the MAME core that matches the system & romset versions
Then you can "Start Scan". This will generate a playlist but the names of the games in the playlist will be the actual file names of the roms which isn't pretty, but it will work.

If you want to have "Friendly Names" for your roms ('Street Fighter II' instead of 'sf2.zip'), you need to set two more of the options before you start your scan, and you will need to download a file from the internet to put on your evercade SD card before doing all of this:

Goto this site for a MAME DAT file -  https://www.progettosnaps.net/dats/MAME/
Download the correct DAT file for your romset. If you use MAME 2003 that would be version 0.78
Extract the archive and pick the appropriate DAT file from it (if not sure, use the one without any 'u' in it)
Put that dat file somewhere on your evercade SD card
Follow the above manual scanning steps, but also set the following two options:
Arcade Dat File - set the path to wherever you put the MAME DAT file
Arcade DAT Filter - Turn it on to only add roms to the playlist that are found in the DAT file

Now you can perform your manual scan.

Good Luck!
Let me know how it goes or if you need more help.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello, thank you for your work. I'll try everything soon, currently I'm working at night. I'll be back soon


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi, everything worked, thank you  yes, finally full game names  you are a genius


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 12, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> Hi, everything worked, thank you  yes, finally full game names  you are a genius


You're welcome.  Glad it worked.
I am just a user like you.
The people behind MAME & libretro are the geniuses.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi, Is there a PICO-8 core for retroarch? regards


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 21, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> It would be beatiful if we can have an amiga emulator also. I tried to run but it was not running well. Hope maybe someone ith some expierence in coding can run this emulator.


Here is an updated version of the Amiga core (lr-puae). Not sure if it will hep or not. Plays fine with my limited testing but I was a C64 kid so my experience with Amiga is limited.
Updated lr-puae Core


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 21, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> Hi, Is there a PICO-8 core for retroarch? regards


There is a Pico-8 core (lr-retro8) but it does not launch on evercade. I don't know for sure, but the core is pretty new so it's possible if retroarch for evercade gets updated at some point the core may work then - or it's possible it just has dependencies that evercade can't (currently) provide.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 22, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Here is an updated version of the Amiga core (lr-puae). Not sure if it will hep or not. Plays fine with my limited testing but I was a C64 kid so my experience with Amiga is limited.
> Updated lr-puae Core


Thanks..i tried it but not working.


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 22, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> Thanks..i tried it but not working.


Not working at all or not better then the default version? I used it on my evercade with good results but only tried 2 games (1943 and Great Giana Sisters) and am not familiar with Amiga enough to know if performance was just OK or spot-on.


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 22, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Not working at all or not better then the default version? I used it on my evercade with good results but only tried 2 games (1943 and Great Giana Sisters) and am not familiar with Amiga enough to know if performance was just OK or spot-on.


When I tried running Hybris didn`t run and went back to main screen...will try later with those 2 games.


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 22, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> When I tried running Hybris didn`t run and went back to main screen...will try later with those 2 games.


Interesting. I tried Hybris myself and got the same results. Works on old core but not new core.

EDIT: Even more interesting... The "QTX AGA Orb" version does work on the new core but has screen tearing and sound stuttering issues... Regular "QTX" release works as well.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 22, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> I used it on my evercade with good results but only tried 2 games (1943 and Great Giana Sisters) and am not familiar with Amiga enough to know if performance was just OK or spot-on.


Amiga also works well for me, I can help with Giana  This new version works very well for me. Regards


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 23, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> Amiga also works well for me, I can help with Giana  This new version works very well for me. Regards


Finally managed to run sme games but speed is to slow. Are there any twaeks to improve . Thanks


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 24, 2021)

strange, for me the Amiga speed is 100%. But I adjust the CPU cycle and the blitter setting under Sutup. The optimization of esmith13 brings most of the improvement for all cores. The sound no longer crackles, I'm really happy. regards


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 24, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> strange, for me the Amiga speed is 100%. But I adjust the CPU cycle and the blitter setting under Sutup. The optimization of esmith13 brings most of the improvement for all cores. The sound no longer crackles, I'm really happy. regards


Can you give me your settings please


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 24, 2021)

RetroArch Settings by esmith13
https://gbatemp.net/threads/eversd-how-to-run-more-games-from-stock-ui.590953/

Amiga (P-UAE)
System>CPU Compatibilty ---- More compatible
Video>immedate/Waiting Bits ---- Immedate Bliter
Video>Collisions Level ---- Sprites and Playfields
*Video>Frameskip ---- 1*


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 24, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> RetroArch Settings by esmith13
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/eversd-how-to-run-more-games-from-stock-ui.590953/
> 
> Amiga (P-UAE)
> ...


Thanks for the settings. They wrked fine.


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 24, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> Thanks for the settings. They wrked fine.


I would like to know what if CBM 64 libreto work on Evercade. Tested but didn`t run.


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 24, 2021)

Martin_Cardona said:


> I would like to know what if CBM 64 libreto work on Evercade. Tested but didn`t run.


I did have C64 working on Evercade but I forget which of the many available cores I was using. I'll check tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 24, 2021)

Works fine too, take Vice 64 (fast). In the options select SIDfast. regards

vice_x64_libretro.so.zip

https://buildbot.libretro.com/nightly/linux/armv7-neon-hf/latest/


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 25, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> Works fine too, take Vice 64 (fast). In the options select SIDfast. regards
> 
> vice_x64_libretro.so.zip
> 
> https://buildbot.libretro.com/nightly/linux/armv7-neon-hf/latest/


I tried to run a game with this libreto ut when loading contents it goes to blank screen then reset to main logo of retroarch. When loaded the core and ran it displayed the main screen of the cbm64.. Shall I run games from the core itself and can you explain how to run please


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 25, 2021)

Every c64 game has to be a .zip file. try to start this file .. no idea why it doesn't work for you, 
works exactly the same as with amiga core ..


----------



## Martin_Cardona (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks it worked, my problem was that I was running games not as zip file. My Last question ( .......hopefully as i know I am annoying) is there any menu to set settings or how to run games with keypad. Thanks for the help giving me.


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 26, 2021)

for C64 toggle the retroarch menu and go to OPTIONS then look for the option "Toggle On Screen Keyboard" and set it to an input on the controller. If you had a physical keyboard connected then in this same option screen there is a setting for "Physical Keyboard Passthru" you can enable.

for Amiga I think the settings are also in OPTIONS but by default Amiga has the "select" button on the controller set to toggle virtual keyboard.

Oh, and you're not annoying.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 28, 2021)

Ok, then I'm annoying again ...  @ esmith13, the RetroArch settings globally set the sound sampling rate to 48000 Hz. I think it's too much for Evercade (small speakers). To save performance, 22050 Hz would be enough. If I change the value, RetroArch automatically resets it to 48000 Hz, why? regards


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 28, 2021)

MiCv2 said:


> Ok, then I'm annoying again ...  @ esmith13, the RetroArch settings globally set the sound sampling rate to 48000 Hz. I think it's too much for Evercade (small speakers). To save performance, 22050 Hz would be enough. If I change the value, RetroArch automatically resets it to 48000 Hz, why? regards


If you are using my configuration file then changes are not saved to the global config file unless you navigate to MAIN MENU -> CONFIGURATION -> SAVE CONFIGURATION.
This was done as a safeguard for people not experienced with retroarch. If retroarch auto-saved every change you made and you chose to experiment with something you could effectively lock yourself out of retroarch with no way to fix things aside from wiping your config file (or knowing how to hand edit it on a PC). For example let's say you trying to switch the video driver and then you had nothing but a black screen in retroarch - you're screwed, since the change saved immediately as you made it. With setting changes needing to be manually saved, you can experiment and if it goes well - you just have to save the config. If it goes poorly, you quit and relaunch or even reset the device completely, you're up and running again on the settings that last worked.

Hope that makes sense.
I was basically going for "Beginner Friendly" since most well versed in retroarch wouldn't bother to use my config anyway...


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi esmith13, it has nothing to do with your settings, they work very well. Generally, if I set from 48000 Hz to 22050 Hz, this setting is not allowed. I also edited the config on the PC, it is always immediately set back to 48000 Hz as the "default" in the Evercade. 

I know it from the DOSBox on an "old" PC. You can gain a little more speed by reducing the output frequency from 48000 Hz in the DOSBox -config. With 22050 Hz you still have a good sound quality, but more CPU speed left over. I wanted to try it out to see if the Evercade would behave like that .. regards


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 29, 2021)

Sorry about that. Didn't have my evercade to check with at the time but I see what you mean now. You can't even change it at all. I thought you meant it changed back when you launched a different game, not the moment you clicked on it. 
Based on what I see, I would guess the alsa driver being used on the evercade only supports 48kHz.


----------



## MiCv2 (Oct 29, 2021)

No problem, everything is fine.  I just wanted to say that 48000 Hz is too much, it's not a high-tech recording studio  Regards


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi all.
So it seems that Blaze will be releasing FW 2.0 for the Evercade Handheld in the next month or so to bring this little device on par with it's new brother, the VS. Anticipating that the new UI on the VS will be fully intact on a handheld running 2.0, I have already begun light work on getting some customization scripts running that support the new VS UI. I've started exclusively with Arcade games since that's the newest officially supported rom type on the system and I want to play a bunch of them in style. 

Here's a few spoilers of how it's going so far:


Spoiler: Proof of concept that you can customize the UI (custom art and text all done by hand)











Spoiler: Default artwork on main screen (automated by script)











Spoiler: Default artwork & metadata on game details screen (automated by script)









See it in action here (65MB .mp4)

Can't wait to see how far we can go with this!


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 10, 2021)

"Unlocked" Namco Collection 1&2 Retail Carts on VS (33MB .mp4)


----------



## Valenhir (Dec 14, 2021)

So the eversd works as it is on the Evercade VS?


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes and no.
Retail carts are actually just the SMD chip equivalent to an SD card with its 8 pins arranged on a GB/GBA cartridge's first 8 pins.
The caveat is that the Evercade and VS expect them to be a particular configuration. If you happen to have access to a 512MB SD card, you can simply format it fat32, pop it in the EverSD and go to town on a completely stock Evercade or VS.

Everpatcher for the Evercade completely removes the restrictions. To my knowledge, nothing equivalent yet exists for the VS.


----------



## Valenhir (Dec 16, 2021)

Firmware update 2.0 is out.

I'm assuming eversd will stop working until they  come out with a new everpatcher.


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 16, 2021)

As with anything that gets a patch or CFW, it's best to wait on updating until we at least find out if rolling back to an older firmware is blocked or not...


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 16, 2021)

Looks like you can downgrade from 2.0.0 back to 1.3.1. Also, if using a tiny SD card (512MB or less) EverSD still works on a handheld running 2.0.0, just like with the VS.


----------



## Valenhir (Dec 16, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> As with anything that gets a patch or CFW, it's best to wait on updating until we at least find out if rolling back to an older firmware is blocked or not...





esmith13 said:


> Looks like you can downgrade from 2.0.0 back to 1.3.1. Also, if using a tiny SD card (512MB or less) EverSD still works on a handheld running 2.0.0, just like with the VS.



So I'm guessing you didn't wait. XD


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 16, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> So I'm guessing you didn't wait. XD


I have a white and a new purple handheld... I was willing to risk one for the greater good of all.


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 17, 2021)

Well, so far at least any progress made on VS carries over to the new handheld FW 2.0.0
Just played a bit of Street Fighter II : Champion Edition (Arcade Version) on my handheld. EverSD still works with the right size SD card, as do custom carts.


----------



## Valenhir (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm about to update and forget about using eversd for a while. How long do you estimate it'll take to have a working everpatcher for the new fw?


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 17, 2021)

Not that I would really know, but my guess would be not too long. The fact that we can downgrade means either Blaze didn't (or couldn't) patch the flaws in the hardware that allowed access in the first place. Remember that EverPatcher does it's magic when in hardware flashing mode. The OS isn't even running in that mode so OS changes in 2.0 can't really increase security on the handheld.

I would bet the handheld 2.0FW will be modded before the VS console.


----------



## Valenhir (Dec 27, 2021)

The new everpatcher for firmware 2.1 (handheld) is already out.

https://eversd.com/downloads


----------



## Valenhir (Dec 27, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> I would bet the handheld 2.0FW will be modded before the VS console.


You were right.


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 27, 2021)

Valenhir said:


> You were right.


So it seems...


----------



## esmith13 (Dec 28, 2021)

Time to upgrade, people!
https://gbatemp.net/threads/eversd-rom-artwork-scripts-for-fw-2-x-stock-ui.605202/


----------



## Ninodude01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Hello, I have a question. I tried to play games like Pokemon with the EverSD, but the problem is when I quit the game it will not remember my in-game save, I could only save trough save-states which is kind of annoying.. does anyone has an idea why this happens? A solution would be appreciated.


----------



## esmith13 (Jan 26, 2022)

Ninodude01 said:


> Hello, I have a question. I tried to play games like Pokemon with the EverSD, but the problem is when I quit the game it will not remember my in-game save, I could only save trough save-states which is kind of annoying.. does anyone has an idea why this happens? A solution would be appreciated.


Are you using my scripts from this thread?
Stock emulators or Retroarch?
Still on FW 1.x or updated to FW 2.x?
What "system" is it? (GB/GBC/GBA)
Name one or more EXACT roms you have the issue with.

I'll do my best to help you out.


----------



## Ninodude01 (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm using the script from this thread

gbatemp.net/threads/eversd-rom-artwork-scripts-for-fw-2-x-stock-ui.605202/

With the stock emulators because that one seems to work on the VS. as well, I was able to play DKC2 all night until now on the VS. (for the record, I use a 128GB micro sd card. I could play all roms except RetroArch on the VS.

FW 2.1

I tried GBC but the SNES games have the same problem, nothing is being saved with every ROM that i tried.

Hope you've got enough info.


----------



## esmith13 (Jan 26, 2022)

Ninodude01 said:


> I'm using the script from this thread
> 
> gbatemp.net/threads/eversd-rom-artwork-scripts-for-fw-2-x-stock-ui.605202/
> 
> ...


since it's FW 2.x all my replies to this will be in the other thread starting HERE

Please go there to continue the conversation.


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 4, 2022)

It's time, people!!!


----------

